# Free Tickets for the SFX Weekender



## Ian Whates (Jan 5, 2011)

Just a quick heads-up to those Chrons members who are also members of the BSFA: the BSFA have secured 20 sets of tickets to this years SFX Weekender in February, to be given out _free_. Each set contains 4 weekend tickets, which would normally cost £96.00 each, so that's £384.00 worth of tickets in each set.

Guests for the weekend include authors, publishers, actors etc, including:

Actors: George Takei (Star Trek), Anthony Head (Buffy), Keeley Hawes (Spooks, Ashes to Ashes), Craig Charles (Red Dwarf), Hannah Spearitt (Primeval) and many more

Authors: Terry Pratchett, Stephen Baxter, China Mieville, Jon Courtenay Grimwood, Paul Cornell, Robert Rankin, Mike Carey, Mark Charon Newton and many more.

Tickets are being distributed on a first-come-first-serve basis. Full details are here: http://www.bsfa.co.uk/

NB: Unfortunately this offer is available to BSFA members only.

Good luck!


----------

